# 3 non AQ teams in top 15



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Props to the Utes breaking into the top 15! That makes for three AQ teams in top 15. This just may be the year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Utes... MIGHT do it. BSU will not, especially after what happened to VT. TCU has the best shot I think and its way early yet.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

For once I agree with RR on college football TCU has the best shot at the title game it would take a lot to happen to get the utes there. I guess BYU will not be going to the BCS the last year in the MWC ..


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. TCU has the best shot. Time will tell. I don't put any stock in the polls until about mid-October. (See any ACC team that was sniffing the polls).


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What's an "AQ" team?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

AQ and Non-AQ teams are terms ESPN came up with. AQ means "Automatic Qualifier". Meaning, that the conference champion automatically qualifies for a BCS bowl game, regardless of ranking, schedule, or record. "Non-AQ" teams are those that do not have an automatic berth into a game.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks gary.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Yup. TCU has the best shot. Time will tell. I don't put any stock in the polls until about mid-October. (See any ACC team that was sniffing the polls).


I just read my post and you put it how mine was supposed to be read. Its so early and so much can happen still that until it gets later in the year and people are either rolling up teams or getting beat in the "meat" of their schedule, its all purely speculation about whose chances are where so far.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Coyote's response- Yeah, top 15 is cool and all, but hey, did you see Air Force spank BYU on Saturday?

I figured since he hadn't chimed in yet on a topic that actually is about the Utes I would do it for him.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Coyote's response- Yeah, top 15 is cool and all, but hey, did you see Air Force spank BYU on Saturday?
> 
> I figured since he hadn't chimed in yet on a topic that actually is about the Utes I would do it for him


I have already talked about it. The Utes shouldn't be ranked at #14. Maybe 17th or 18th, but not 14th.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Just messing with you CS.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't heard you talk about your BYU ranking either


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's because there isn't one to talk about.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I wanted to see if Comrade would even admit it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

What's there to talk about? We all know you saw the game on Saturday. You were the first person to chime in about the Cougs loss. That was the point of my post. My sarcasm was lost on you.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I knew none of you would chime in on it because to many pillows were being watered that night because hopes and dreams were scattered.

Comrade you're always so serious, but that is good you can be sarcastic once in a while. It's just a game though.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well I knew none of you would chime in on it because to many pillows were being watered that night because hopes and dreams were scattered.
> 
> Comrade you're always so serious, but that is good you can be sarcastic once in a while. It's just a game though.


No tears from me. I did chime in though. It's right there in the same thread. As much as I enjoy BYU football I haven't lost perspective of where it fits in. It's #5 on my list of priorities.

Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> It's #5 on my list of priorities.
> 
> Shane


You drank Bronco's Kool Aid, still #3 for me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You drank Bronco's Kool Aid, still #3 for me! :mrgreen:


Ha! :lol:

Shane


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, a thread praising the utes, where many cougar faithful are praising the utes, yet some turn it into a thread about BYU - it is pretty clear who has the little brother complex here. 

As for BSU, TCU and utah being ranked, I think there is a legitimate chance that all three will not only be in the top 10 at some point in the year, but even in the top 5. Yes, I said that. And the reason I see that, is BSU has a cupcake schedule from here on out, and they are already there. TCU won't play a tough game until they play Utah, and they are already there. And Utah should win every single one of their games until they play TCU, which should allow them to climb as others lose. 

My only hope in all of it, is that the BCS doesn't go gutless again this year and have the "best of the rest" bowl.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> My only hope in all of it, is that the BCS doesn't go gutless again this year and have the "best of the rest" bowl.


The only "out" I can see them having is if one of the 3 teams you mentioned loses, and VA Tech keeps screwing the pooch, thereby weakening Boise's "cupcake" schedule even further, meaning BSU can't get into the 2 spot.

Just like the players keep saying "you can't overlook your next opponent", I want to do the same. If the Utes can keep this perspective, I think they'll do like Gary said and keep winning until they get to TCU. As good as TCU is, at that point, its likely going to be a clash of the titans. TCU will either steamroll my Utes, or the Utes will pull off a close upset. I am confident they can beat them if they keep an undefeated record up to that point. After that, the Utes will smash BYU and finish out their time in the Mtn West with another undefeated season. Only time will tell!

PS- Oh, and I am aware that they have a lot of work to do to get there. Still lots of room for improvement! GO UTES!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> As good as TCU is, at that point, its likely going to be a clash of the titans. TCU will either steamroll my Utes, or the Utes will pull off a close upset. I am confident they can beat them if they keep an undefeated record up to that point.


The U beating the Y is kind of a foregone conclusion at this point, however TCU returned 19 of their 22 starters, I believe. The U certainly looks good, but not good enough IMHO! Lost 55-28 last year in Fort Worth to a team that has only improved, only real difference being home field, which may make up about half of that difference in the score. The U is my second favorite team, but my desire to see the BCS all messed up is stronger, love to see TCU in a championship and beat an AQ team; that would be awesome!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > As good as TCU is, at that point, its likely going to be a clash of the titans. TCU will either steamroll my Utes, or the Utes will pull off a close upset. I am confident they can beat them if they keep an undefeated record up to that point.
> ...


TCU is good, but the players they did lose were very good. TCU will leap frog BSU it is inevitable. As far as the Utah vs. BYU game, it doesn't matter how good or bad the teams are that game is usually a good one and anyones game.


----------

